
Show HN: Permanent Disposable Email - muszc-master
http://www.emboxy.com
======
muszc-master
Create your second email for stuff you don't want in your regular inbox:
newsletters, deals, signup confirmations & spam.

Emails are displayed as a feed so you don't have to click through each email
to read it.

Unsubscribe from any email adress with the click of a button

